# Cần Tìm Nơi Ăn, Chốn Ở, Công Việc



## alonegirl (12 Tháng chín 2014)

Xin hãy giúp đỡ em, em muốn tìm một công việc ở Đà Lạt hay Nha Trang cũng được. Do buồn chuyện gđ nên em ko muốn tiếp tục ở lại đây nữa. Ai có lòng tốt xin hãy giúp đỡ em với nhé. Em sinh năm 1994, chỉ học hết lớp 11 thôi. Em muốn tìm công việc chân chính nhé! Hãy nhắn tin cho em.....


----------



## zimmy (12 Tháng mười 2014)

nếu em đồng ý ra Hải Phòng thì anh sẽ lo dc cho em...ngoài này khu công nghiệp rất nhiều Nam và nữ đều có cả... lg tháng cũng khá ổn định.. dc thì lh vs anh 0965591309.. anh ở Hải Phòng..tên Nhất..


----------



## Boysgon (12 Tháng hai 2020)

alonegirl đã viết:


> Xin hãy giúp đỡ em, em muốn tìm một công việc ở Đà Lạt hay Nha Trang cũng được. Do buồn chuyện gđ nên em ko muốn tiếp tục ở lại đây nữa. Ai có lòng tốt xin hãy giúp đỡ em với nhé. Em sinh năm 1994, chỉ học hết lớp 11 thôi. Em muốn tìm công việc chân chính nhé! Hãy nhắn tin cho em.....


0924845884..pma


----------

